# Slicing with graphite drivers



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I new here and I was just wondering if any one has tips on reducing my slice with graphite driver. I can hit straight with my irons most of the time. I've tried reducing my swing force it seems to have helped a bit but with doing that its only allowing me to hit 150-160 meters, I just cant get it to stop going right, at the range or on the course. An tips would be helpful thanks.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok bear with me here. When you hit a golf ball you would like it to go in a straight line, from the tee to some point or target out on the fairway. Ok that straight line we'll call your TARGET line. Now if we assume that if we hit the back of the ball, absolutely flush with the driver face, then away the ball goes down that target line. 

BUT if the driver face hits on some kind of angle other then flush, the ball goes off in a different direction. 

A SLICE is a combination of several things.
1.	The clubface is not flush to the ball, but open or cantered to the right.
2.	The golfer also loops his club head over the Target Line, so that the clubface is now coming at the ball from the outside.
3.	When you combine the open clubface with an outside swing, you cause a clockwise spin to be applied to the ball. 
4.	The initial impact will cause the ball to leave on the Target Line, but as the forward velocity slows, the spin will cause the ball to swerve to the right. One Slice.

One way of curing the outside swing is to place a plastic water or pop bottle, four inches to the rear of the ball, and 2 inches to the right of the Target line. Practice hitting balls, making sure you do not hit the bottle.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for that I'll give it a try, what you descride with the balll movement is what happens. I'll try it this weekend and let you know how i go.
thank you very much


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I gave it shoot i hit the bottle a few to many times but it's slowly getting better and going straighter but i'm still not getting great distance 150-160 metres. should i be swinging faster or will better distance come with time and practice?
thanks


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

once again I have to agree with 65nlovenit. Your either coming over the top and attacking the ball from too steep an angle, your clubface is open, or both. Its tough to give tips without a visual; post a video on youtube so members can have a look.

Cheers,

MyGolfster.com


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Slicing...hmmm...

It can happen in many ways...

#1) It could be your shaft is too stiff for you.

I for one will slice my ball if I used a extra stiff shaft.
My golf swing is just the average swing speed becoz of my body built, so I should used a regular or soft regular so that I can rotate my hands, and pronate it...thereby closing my clubface.

#2) Have a Golf Teaching Pro monitor at your swing.

This is the best, or better yet enroll at a Golf school like Heartland which teaches simple Golf swings.

#3) Wrong rotation of arms, shoulder and hands.

A Golf teaching Pro can give you simple home exercises, drills to let you solved this, even a quick fix help.


----------



## kingrickyfowler (Oct 10, 2007)

This is a response to the man who is slicing with the graphite shafted driver.

Firstly when trying to eliminate this dreaded ball flight,it is important that you work on one thing at a time. Firstly you need to establish if the face is open at and after impact.A good drill to work on is stand up straight and imagine there is a person to your left who wants to shake your hand,reach out fully with your right arm extending fully and that should give you a feeling of the proper release. Let me know how you get on!


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

kingrickyfowler said:


> This is a response to the man who is slicing with the graphite shafted driver.
> 
> Firstly when trying to eliminate this dreaded ball flight,it is important that you work on one thing at a time. Firstly you need to establish if the face is open at and after impact.A good drill to work on is stand up straight and imagine there is a person to your left who wants to shake your hand,reach out fully with your right arm extending fully and that should give you a feeling of the proper release. Let me know how you get on!


I would say this is the best reply so far. However, instead of taking random tips from people that have not seen you swing, you should go take a lesson. 

It has been established that your face in open at impact. You need to figure out why. You may indeed be coming over the top, but why? There is always a root cause some where and you need to find a good instructor that can help you find that cause. Other wise you will be putting band aids on top of band aids.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone for the tips i am trying them slowly and one at a time but i think i'm going to have to agree with xiphos and get some lesson it can only help with my game and make life easier (less time spent looking for balls hehe) thanks everyone once again


----------

